# BIG SALES on Taiwan VPS again‼ only 12 USD! (original 18USD)



## [email protected] (Dec 6, 2017)

BIG SALES on Taiwan VPS again‼
It's only 12 USD! (original 18USD)
V&Web offers the most affordable and reliable VPS in Taiwan.
Check our website and find out suitable service for you need.

Taiwan VPS with great prices: http://bit.ly/TaiwanVPS

CPU: 1 Core
RAM: 2 GB
HDD: 30 GB
BANDWIDTH: 500 GB
Price: *$12 / Month*
—————————————————————

CPU: 1 Core
RAM: 4 GB
HDD: 50 GB
BANDWIDTH: 1 TB
Price: *$18 / Month*
—————————————————————

CPU: 2 Core
RAM: 4 GB
HDD: 60 GB
BANDWIDTH: 2 TB
Price: *$24 / Month*

Servers in more locations: http://bit.ly/VANDWEB

Contact us 
Live Chat with us: http://bit.ly/VANDWEB
Email us at: [email protected]
24/7 Skype: [email protected]


----------

